# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > سوال: درخواست سورس کتابخانه های c , C++‎

## jeson_park

با سلام
من دنبال سورس کتاب خانه ای استاندارد سی و سی پلاس پلاس می گردم
رفتم توی سایت gcc و فایل های زیر رو دانلود کردم

gcc-1.21.tar.bz2
g++-1.22.0.tar.bz2
libg++-2.8.0.tar.bz2

بخشی از کتابخانه توش بود اما کامل نبود 
مثلا خبری از printf و scanf و یا توابع STL  نبود
ممنون میشم اگه دوستان سایر فایل های مورد نیاز رو بزارن  :قلب:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام من دنبال سورس کتاب خانه ای استاندارد سی و سی پلاس پلاس می گردم مثلا خبری از printf و scanf و یا توابع STL  نبود ممنون میشم اگه دوستان سایر فایل های مورد نیاز رو بزارن


سلام.
برای STL، می تونید به این آدرس یا این آدرس رجوع کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## alamate_aoal

سورس سیستم عامل مینیکس رو هم نگاهی بهش بنداز
scanf و printf و ... اونجا پیاده سازی شدن

----------


## MSK

اینجا خیلی چیزا رو پیدا می کنی: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libc/
مثلا این: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libc/glibc-2.16.0.tar.gz
sdl هم بخشی از libstdC++‎ هست که اینجاست: http://gcc.gnu.org/libstdC++‎/
و اونجا گفته که اون بخشی از سورس خود جی‌سی‌سی ه که اینجاست: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/gcc-4.7.2/gcc-4.7.2.tar.gz

----------


## MSK

همم اینجا هم هست: http://libcxx.llvm.org/  :متفکر:  :چشمک:

----------

